
Microsoft launches first Chromium Edge builds for Windows 10 - cpeterso
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/08/microsoft-launches-first-chromium-edge-builds-for-windows-10/
======
_the_inflator
Works as expected so far: Facebook recognizes Edge as Chrome, Chrome
Experiments are working and also the memory footprint caught finally up with
Chrome. ;)

Besides the irony, I think this is a cool and the right move from MS.

